# A reminder of the original premise of this Forum.



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

A reminder of the original premise of this Forum: 
A place for ladies and gentlemen to sit back in a plush leather club chair, with drink and cigar in hand and pleasantly discuss the great issues of the day that are not about clothes. Although I personally can't think of a single issue that isn't all about the clothes!​And Rule #1 which applies to all Forums:
1. No flames. Keep all debates clean and civil. This is a gentleman's (and ladies) Forum. Everyone is expected to behave accordingly. What constitutes flaming and incivility should be clear to all: no name-calling, ad hominem attacks, slurs, swearing, or personal insults. Individual instances of flaming and/or incivility will be judged by the moderators. ​If you are having difficulty controlling your emotions and are not able to support your point of view with respect for your fellow Members with opposing views you just might want to stay out of the Interchange! Maybe run for Congress! :smile:


----------

